# racing heart rate after sus/EQ



## cyberdemonx2002 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wondered if anyone can shed any light on the following symptoms i have been experiencing following the finishing of a sustanon/EQ cycle.

The cycle was: 750mg of sus250 per week (1ml mon, wed and fri) AND 400mg Boldenone undeclenate per week (1ml mon and fri with the sus on them days)

I did this course for 7 weeks

Upon stopping the course, after 1 week i started taking 1 x 20mg tab tamoxifen a day for pct (no hcg).


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Stop all peds & go to your doc, is the most sensible course of action.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

cyberdemonx2002 said:


> Wondered if anyone can shed any light on the following symptoms i have been experiencing following the finishing of a sustanon/EQ cycle.
> 
> First of all: age 34, weight about 240lbs, height 6'2" naturally slightly elevated blood pressure prior to cycle of avarage 145/75, no previous known heart issues (normal ekg etc)
> 
> ...


See the doctor right away.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

As above, Get medical attention today, no if's or but's.... try to control your anxiety as this is triggering a fight or flight response which triggers adrenaline and the heart is then pumping harder in response to fight or flight, you might have far more complicated issues but only a doctor can tell you that, you have gone a long period of time with this now, my guess is the EQ has messed you up, you say 400mgEQ but 1 ml Mon and Fri = 2ml? and I've never known EQ to come in 200mg so if 1ml Mon and Fri that's 400mg x2 = 800mg which puts you in the zone where anxiety becomes an issue. Or was it half a ml Mon and Fri ?


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

I was contemplating using EQ on my next blast, don't think I gonna Botha now lol


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I had to stop EQ very recently after only 2 weeks, I was a nervous wreck in public! sweating and shaking with fear! Anxiety off the scale !!


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

cyberdemonx2002 said:


> Wondered if anyone can shed any light on the following symptoms i have been experiencing following the finishing of a sustanon/EQ cycle.
> 
> First of all: age 34, weight about 240lbs, height 6'2" naturally slightly elevated blood pressure prior to cycle of avarage 145/75, no previous known heart issues (normal ekg etc)
> 
> ...


Just read ure post mate. I'm afraid I can't help.. just checking u managed to sort out your symptoms. I've had the same thing before but with no aas use at all. Docs checked me out....blood tests, ecg. Said I'm ok.....I couldn't pin point the cause, I was also feeling anxious though.......


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

One of EQs noted sides is anxiety

I'm very anxiety prone and I never got any anxiety off it which is weird

The only advice is don't jab.. or do anything else that's not healthy at this stage i.e. stay away from stimulants, eat good food and rest properly, keep intensity down at the gym especially with cardio

See a doctor asap

Exaggerate your case to your doctor too, I went with something as severe and was told to quit smoking come back in 3 months if it was still bad


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

Do the anxiety sides last after the cessation of Eq? Not questioning your reply, genuinely interested..


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Dute said:


> Do the anxiety sides last after the cessation of Eq? Not questioning your reply, genuinely interested..


no they don't,


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

karbonk said:


> I had to stop EQ very recently after only 2 weeks, I was a nervous wreck in public! sweating and shaking with fear! Anxiety off the scale !!


pmsl : )


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Its called a PVC. Google it. It's actually and extra beat. (just saw a doc for it, 36 yrs old)

Waking up like that is sleep apnea. (got that too, PTSD)

All stress anxiety related.

Did not know EQ does that. Even at a light dose apparently.

All that said, if you use any stimulants it should be worse. So if theres any caffeine + in your system, theyre you go.

I have more on that but thats PM territory for me.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

cyberdemonx2002 said:


> Wondered if anyone can shed any light on the following symptoms i have been experiencing following the finishing of a sustanon/EQ cycle.
> 
> First of all: age 34, weight about 240lbs, height 6'2" naturally slightly elevated blood pressure prior to cycle of avarage 145/75, no previous known heart issues (normal ekg etc)
> 
> ...


This might be any one of a dozen or so arrhythmias.Dont rely on a doctor making random guesses. Some are benign some are more serious.Trust me on this.You need a holter monitor for 24 hours.Does your HR remain regular when the tachycardia begins?



GaryMatt said:


> *Its called a PVC. Google it. It's actually and extra beat. (just saw a doc for it, 36 yrs old)*
> 
> *Waking up like that is sleep apnea. (got that too, PTSD)*
> 
> ...


NOT true.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Anxiety from the EQ. I had similar - drop the eq and it subsides


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

> This might be any one of a dozen or so arrhythmias.Dont rely on a doctor making random guesses. Some are benign some are more serious.Trust me on this.You need a holter monitor for 24 hours.Does your HR remain regular when the tachycardia begins?
> 
> NOT true.


On that note I wear my moniter for 24 hours next week.

This will be the 3rd time I have worn one.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

GaryMatt said:


> On that note I wear my moniter for 24 hours next week.
> 
> This will be the 3rd time I have worn one.


Did anything flag up?


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

First time pvc, second time it was just stress. Pretty much all anxiety related. It's difficult to understand bc I don't feel stressed out.

Also, for about 6 months or so, they've given me a script for aderol. I also drink coffee.


----------



## Caduceus (Sep 20, 2015)

1st of all steroids increase BP. This can cause a stress on the heart which can affect it's ability to pump. And lead to extra beats or reduced ejection fraction. This might present as extra eats or a tachycardia (>hr more than 100 beats a min). Other supplements may contain stimulants which are triggering this.

you need a 24hr BP to accurately assess your BP. A12 lead ECG to out rule QT prolongation and then an echocardiogram to out rule a structural abnormality of the heart as a minimum. Dude the meds you're taking can trigger or cause cardiomyopathy (heart failure). 1st point of call is stop all that s**t in conjunction with expert medical help - a cardiologist or endocrinologist or sports exercise physician. Hope that helps.


----------

